# Am I a real ENTP or a fake ENTP?



## Eren0929 (Dec 25, 2020)

When I diagnosed with 16 personalities, I got the result of ENTP-T.

E-58% N-64% T-58% P-89% T-74% (when first tested)









E-54% N-69% T-79% P-99% T-67% (now)








But I'm not an ENTP stereotype. On the contrary, no other type of description matches me.









I have been diagnosed with INFP once.



I am afraid of criticism and conflict. I am a very honest person who immediately puts my thoughts into words. But after saying that, I'm always afraid that someone will deny me.
I have no writing skills and poor communication, so I have no ability to persuade the other person. Nevertheless, I'm confident that my opinion is correct. I really want the right opinion. But when someone says "you are wrong", I feel like I'm being looked down on and my pride is hurt. I am a very proud person.

I hate lies and flattery. I never flatter. Sometimes I just say what I think impulsively and it makes people uncomfortable, but most of the time I put up with it. I never lie anyway to let a person feel good. When making important decisions, I seek honest opinions without emotional elements. But somewhere I think, "Shut up if you deny it." I am a delicate person.

I am always asking for consent. I don't need to empathize with feelings without consent. I think "ambiguous, incomprehensible, liar" to people who have empathy though disagree.

I'm cheeky. I rebel against unconvincing rules. It's impossible to overwhelm me with "because this is a rule". I will say, "Can you explain why the rule was made? Don't take it for granted if you can't explain it."

I'm too skeptical and don't easily believe even what is taken for granted or said to be correct. A story without evidence is just one of the opinions, and it depends on the content whether you believe it or not. Decide whether it suits my values or not. That's why I don't think I'm a like Thinker. I have a very strong belief and do not change my opinion easily. Even if denied, it's just frustrating. Mostly not convincing. I am a stubborn rebel.
Though I'll be told here that "you are XXXX, not ENTP", I will probably continue to call myself ENTP. The result I answered honestly is more certain than my impression seen by others. The reason I asked this question is that I just want to hear the opinion about my doubt "Which type do I look closest to?" from others. I'm selfish and can't see things objectively, so hearing honest opinions directly from people is the only opportunity to see things objectively.

I'm literally E, N, T, P, but now I doubt the result. If it was gender, it would be X gender. ENTP to xNxP.
"There are more than just two genders, male and female, but the same is not true for MBTI"? Based on the definition of MBTI, it is a typology, so it is always classified as either. But then I have nowhere to go. I don't think there is any perfect typology in the world, just as the gender binary was believed in the old days and is different now. Here I even deny the definition of MBTI. What an unreasonable person I am!

I am obedient to my feelings. I can't control it. But I don't think we should move with emotions. Faithfulness to my greed drowns out even that thought. I often laugh hard, cry hard, and get angry hard. Are people with T like that? Do person with F feel emotions in more detail? I have only simple feelings.



And another problem, extroversion vs. introversion.
I have a strong desire to reveal myself. I want to tell others what I was happy about and new discoveries. I want people to hear what I think. I'm not a quiet person. I'm noisy.

I hate meeting of many people because I'm afraid to break up and become lonely. And I can't understand why so many people get together. Prefers independent behavior, but fears loneliness. It's most comfortable when I'm with one of my close friends.

Independence is essential for me to accomplish what is important. But I'm a person who tends to feel lonely. I'm too bored to live without someone to entertain me by saying something interesting, and someone who listens to me.



Finally, my cognitive function is Ne>Fi>Ni>Se>Ti>Te>Fe>Si
I got this from two websites.
I have never had an Xe-Xe loop. When I am unhealthy, I become introverted, stay away from others, and believe only in my opinion. Or become extremely negative. Even so, I'm ENTP. Strange.



















Is Enneagram 4 affecting the high Fi, emotional and vulnerable despite my ENTP?
Enneagram 4-98%, 5-95%, 7-96%, 8-89%











ENTP, but delicate
ENFP, but rebellious
INTP, but noisy
INFP, but aggressive



Hearing this, what MBTI type do you think I am?
I said I'm not like ENTP, but do you think I'm like ENTP?



(I used a translator because English is not my language. There may be some unnatural parts, but don't worry.)


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

Your description sounds pretty much like ENTP to me.

Looking at functions can be helpful. However, I think that simply looking at all 8 functions together can be confusing.

Try looking at the 4 main functions (or even just the top 2 or 3 functions) for each type you're considering, and ignore the rest for now. Maybe you've already done this.

I don't think the "but" list at the end of your post is necessarily contradictory. ENTPs can be delicate, INTPs can be noisy, and INFPs can certainly be aggressive. (I don't know enough about ENFPs to comment.)


----------



## autumnf4lls (May 2, 2020)

ENFPs are often rebellious, but with Fi values over Ti questioning. Nonetheless, you are likely ENTP.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

ENTP seems to be your MBTI.


----------



## UniversalIndividual (Nov 16, 2020)

You like to be noisy, so I wouldn't be surprised if you're an extrovert. You make an emphasis on obeying your feelings and believing that your opinion is right even if facts debunk your opinion and, so I wouldn't be surprised if you're a Feeler. You're rebellious who talked about new discoveries, so I wouldn't be surprised if you were a Perceiver. I would say you could be an E.S.F.P. or E.N.F.P. who really wants to talk to people but doesn't want to deal with criticism or rejection.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

If you don't change your mind easily and only like truth when it doesn't prove you wrong, you aren't extraverted.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

OP, 

You are an ENTP. 
We are stubborn and don't change our minds so regularly unless reasonable to do so. 

Sincerely, 

A fellow ENTP


----------



## Eren0929 (Dec 25, 2020)

UniversalIndividual said:


> You like to be noisy, so I wouldn't be surprised if you're an extrovert. You make an emphasis on obeying your feelings and believing that your opinion is right even if facts debunk your opinion and, so I wouldn't be surprised if you're a Feeler. You're rebellious who talked about new discoveries, so I wouldn't be surprised if you were a Perceiver. I would say you could be an E.S.F.P. or E.N.F.P. who really wants to talk to people but doesn't want to deal with criticism or rejection.


Avoiding criticism and rejection is not my real hope, I want a tough mind to deal with them. But now I'm still sensitive, so I can only try to avoid them, or my heart is hurt.
And I'm not S because I often think about the back of things rather than accepting them as they are.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Eren0929 said:


> Avoiding criticism and rejection is not my real hope, I want a tough mind to deal with them. But now I'm still sensitive, so I can only try to avoid them, or my heart is hurt.
> And I'm not S because I often think about the back of things rather than accepting them as they are.


Yep, ENTP. The tests are perfectly imperfect according to whatever mood you might be in at the moment you take them. You might want to study the cognitive functions. Definitely got some serious Ne-Ti going on.

ENTPs and ENFPs can appear "introverted" at times (even though they are not).

See how this resonates with you:


----------

